# How to find the total print count on a epson 4880 DTG machine?



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a t-jet blazer pro and I was wondering if the core Epson 4880 has an internal total pages printed counter?

If so what utility will allow me to get that information?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Press the menu button and go to printer status.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

abmcdan said:


> I have a t-jet blazer pro and I was wondering if the core Epson 4880 has an internal total pages printed counter?
> 
> If so what utility will allow me to get that information?
> 
> ...



From Michael in our Support Department:

There is no way to use this information to get an actual "print count" from a Blazer Pro machine with any real accuracy. On start up, for instance, the machine would use this as a "count" as the sensors are being bypassed by the DC control board and the Epson would think it made a print. Also, if you made a print on one shirtboard (as opposed to making a multiple print on all 3 at one time) it would be counted as a single print.

This topic was researched and it was determined that it could not provide any real value in gauging a machine's history with any accuracy. A qualified technician can determine a machine's status by observing the condition of the printer from normal wear and tear, ink overspray, level of upkeep on the machine, and history of replacement of consumable components (printhead, capping station, dampers, etc.).



Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

